# Devils Lake Fishing Report 10/7



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With the hunting season starting and the winter storm this past week, very few
fisherman made it out. Prior to the storm, anglers were still reporting excellent
walleye success. Most anglers were working the bridges or trolling rocky structure
such as old sunken points, sunken roads, and rip rap. Some of the better spots have
been all the bridges, the Golden Highway, the towers in Six Mile, the main lake, and
Creel, Rocky Point, Military Point, Cactus/Ft. Totten Points, Five Crows, and the
Stromme Addition area. Jigging, bottom bouncers with spinners and trolling cranks
are all working. Pike and white bass continue to be caught along with the walleyes.
Perch fishing remains quite slow. Good Luck & Good Fishing


----------

